# cadian conversion to Tallarn desert raiders



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

HELLO HELLO, this is connor your freindly neighberhood commissar calling with a question.

I have always whanted to field a Tallarn desert raider force, but i cant afford the 40 dollars for 10 guardsmen that games workshop does, so i had to do the next best thing, go with cadians. is their a way that i can convert cadians into Tallarn desert raiders, or a different unit the resembles desert raiders?

Your help and advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Greenstuff for a turban.

and get some of these


----------

